# I have more ideas and I'd like to share with you!



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

What do you think about these ideas?


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I think they are lovely. What are you going to do with them? Is there a new baby on the way?


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

Its only ideas,that I have. If I had more free time I'll make them for my 2 years old daughter!


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my word, stunning work!!!!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

They are really beautiful.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

They are very pretty.
But you need to delete the pictures and pictures of the instructions of the patterns.
This is in violation of forum rules and copyright laws by posting the patterns.
The picture of the back cover showing all what is in the book is enough.
Annie's Attic is very vigilant on their copyrights.

Edit: thank you for deleting.... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> They are very pretty.
> But you need to delete the pictures and pictures of the instructions of the patterns.
> This is in violation of forum rules and copyright laws by posting the patterns.
> The picture of the back cover showing all what is in the book is enough.
> Annie's Attic is very vigilant on their copyrights.


What am I missing? I didn't see any instructions.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > They are very pretty.
> ...


They were deleted.....:thumbup:


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> They are very pretty.
> But you need to delete the pictures and pictures of the instructions of the patterns.
> This is in violation of forum rules and copyright laws by posting the patterns.
> The picture of the back cover showing all what is in the book is enough.
> ...


I'm realy sorry!


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > They are very pretty.
> ...


All is okay...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> Its only ideas,that I have. If I had more free time I'll make them for my 2 years old daughter!


Wonderful idea!
Personally I like #1 and #2 the best.
Between these two, I don't think I could make a decision on just one.
I would have to make both.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are all really pretty, lovely work.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

They are all quite lovely! It would be difficult to choose a favorite!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What do you mean by "ideas"? Are these patterns you want to make? I hope you aren't asking for a way around the copyright on these patterns... That's not allowed.


----------



## jcrsga (Apr 5, 2012)

Are they knitted or crocheted


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Adorable! I love them all. What will you do with them?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> What do you mean by "ideas"? Are these patterns you want to make? I hope you aren't asking for a way around the copyright on these patterns... That's not allowed.


She's got the patterns...just wants our input. 
As she is thinking of doing them for her daughter.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

They are all gorgeous. Would have a hard time deciding my favorite. Beautiful work!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Heide 43 (Jul 20, 2011)

They are just beautiful.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful job... posting is sometimes a learning experience. We all make errors and some are very quick to point it out in a not so nice way. I, along with many, need to be directed sometimes, gently,not in a mean way. I'm sure that those who direct you to doing things legally mean well and don't want you in trouble. Anyway, keep posting your beautiful work and just naming the source should it be from a copyrighted one is good for us then we know where to look to purchase should we want to. If it is your design or one of a parent or grandparent that is not under a patent then please, by all means.. share. I, for one, love free gorgeous patterns.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I love them all, delightful!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Wow! Like them all.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

I think they are lovely.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Number 2 is my favorite, but they are all adorable.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Can you share where you got the patterns from?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Cute,cute,cute all are beautiful,beautiful work.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Inspiring!


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

they are beautiful


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

All gorgeous, but my fave is the little lavender dress! :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are lovely. Some baby is going to look great in these.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Breathtakingly Beautiful.....absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I would have thought that these picks would be a wonderful advert for Annies Attic. So lovely. At least we all know where to get the patterns now. They will get the custom and the money!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh wow Kristine, these are beautiful,. you must have been knitting for many years to be able to create such delightful items. Good for you. Marg777Vancouver


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

If I crocheted, I'd be groveling for the patterns. Lovely.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

lovely


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

hi. really lovely kristina, do you have patterns to share?

audreypam


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful well done.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> What do you think about these ideas?


They are beautiful


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful, I love the green.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my, these are all so delicate and so precious. I just adore the first one with the flowers adorning the top and on the booties. Just precious. Your work is just fabulous.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh I wish I could temporarily go back to being a baby girl, and wear those gorgeous frocks for a few minutes. Awsome :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very pretty love the trims


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

They are beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

Are these patterns from Annie's Attic ?...I can't seem to find them on their website !


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

These are all adorable little sets!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

They melt my heart!


----------



## sylviag (Mar 2, 2012)

I love crochet baby clothes,I think they look much neater than knitted clothes,and those are really pretty,others may think different,and I love Annie's Attic.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

If someone can find them on the Annie's Attic website, please let me know !


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes I have that pattern book. I have made a couple of the dresses and love them.
Kristine bc you may want to mention to all that these are projects you were thinking you'd like to make for your daughter and that the pictures are from a book you have called Beautiful Baby Boutique by Leisure Arts.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

CoralDawn said:


> Are these patterns from Annie's Attic ?...I can't seem to find them on their website !


Try Leisure arts it may be one of theirs when I get a chance I'll look since I have a copy of that book somewhere. Book is called Beautiful Baby Boutique by Leisure Arts. I purchased mine last year from 1-2-3 stitch I think. Either that or direct from Annie's Attic. Google the books name and if it's still available it should show up.

I'm repeating myself I know but I've updated both my last posts lol


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Just precious.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So beautiful....Love your work!


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

They are so beautiful! I wish I knew how to crochet.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just beautiful outfits!!!! Where did you get the pattern for your creations? Sue [email protected]


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I think they are all beautiful. What a great job you did!


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful Work !! Gorgeous !


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful patterns...could you give us the numbers and brand? I have a new granddaughter being born next month, would love to make this.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I think those are absolutely adorable. Nice work.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful - all of them!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Of course, I had to go and order the leaflet.......like I needed to add to my ever growing "to do" list! But, they are so pretty that they are hard to resist! Ordered from Amazon, used, but very good unmarked condition...at least that is what the listing said!



kristineBC said:


> What do you think about these ideas?


 :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow..... these are just the cat's meow... Beautifully done and so well displayed.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with all the above. They are just fantastic. I am going to try to locate the book and order it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

They are beautiful!! Have you made these already? They are gorgeous. DO make them for your GD. She'll feel like a princess!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful little outfits.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Really beautiful. All I crochet are afghans, too afraid to start a garment!


----------



## rollyperfect (Feb 7, 2012)

wow beautiful, any receipient in mind


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the top one the best... very pretty


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my they are stunning, I love them, such pretty work.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

margoseven said:


> Yes I have that pattern book. I have made a couple of the dresses and love them.
> Kristine bc you may want to mention to all that these are projects you were thinking you'd like to make for your daughter and that the pictures are from a book you have called Beautiful Baby Boutique by Leisure Arts.


From what I can tell this booklet is one of knitted project not crocheted layettes.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> margoseven said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have that pattern book. I have made a couple of the dresses and love them.
> ...


Oops my bad! I found the book on sale online before I updated the quoted post and the book is indeed called Beautiful Baby Boutique but it's an Annie's Attic book should have actually rooted it out of my stash and actually looked at it before sharing sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused.

Go to www.e-patternscentral.com search beautiful baby boutique


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

just beautifull that's all I can say


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

How beautiful There is so much crochet on the site ,and I can only knit


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I think they are absolutely adorable, Kristine.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Those are beautiful. I love to knit baby items. I just wished I had what it takes to design my own.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

They are gorgeous. some precious little girl is going to look beautiful in them. Great work.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty, did you design them yourself?


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> What do you think about these ideas?


So beautiful!! I love each piece.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Just beautiful; there some very lucky baby


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing that name of the book and that infor. I love them and am so anxious to buy the book now that I know the name.



margoseven said:


> Yes I have that pattern book. I have made a couple of the dresses and love them.
> Kristine bc you may want to mention to all that these are projects you were thinking you'd like to make for your daughter and that the pictures are from a book you have called Beautiful Baby Boutique by Leisure Arts.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are lovely.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!!! Did you design them? Would love to have the patterns!!! My email is: [email protected] Thank you!!! patti


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely work. Is there a baby on the way?


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Those are all SO beautiful!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

They are gorgeous, I think you are very talented.

Have you thought about selling them? They should go like hotcakes.


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

Your work is beautiful, you're very passionate about your work, good job!!


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

beautiful, beautiful!!


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

They are lovely!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful, lovely work, thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very very pretty & well done my fav is the white/pink ribbon set loved looking!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

So-o-o-o- beautiful!!! Love all of them!


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

I think its just grand!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

So dainty !


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

The dresses are beautiful....where can i get the patterns.?


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

The dresses are beautiful....where can i get the patterns.?


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Love them all! You are an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

All of them are simply stunningly beautiful!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I think they are precious. Thank you for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful work someone will a lucky baby


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

They are all lovely, especially the one with Green ribbon. 


kristineBC said:


> What do you think about these ideas?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Those are all adorable, I think my favorite is the one with the green ribbon. Just beautiful~!


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

They're beautiful


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My vote is for the top one.... BTW... It is alright to show the cover of the pattern or give the name and location where it can be purchased,,,, etc. You just can't copy the pattern iteslf and post it.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

I especially like the booties in the first picture, but all the outfits are beautiful. Do you have the pattern for the booties or know where I can find it? Just love your work. You do crochet and knitting. I can just do basic crochet. Maybe one day...........


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

beautiful work`````````


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I love all your projects. The colors are so rich and gorgeous. You did a wonderful job. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

They're all pretty but my vote is for the first picture. Lovely!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Those ideas are wonderful !!!!!!Beatifully crafted.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

gosh I wish I had a grandbaby to wear these. How precious Happy knittting Linda


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Their beautiful is what I think :-D


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

Especially love all the details.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

These are lovely there is something special about the first one though


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> Its only ideas,that I have. If I had more free time I'll make them for my 2 years old daughter!


Bit young for a two year old? They are lovely though.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

what beautiful baby clothes i love them


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I love all the outfits.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

All are lovely. Did you make those?


----------



## granny 18 (Nov 1, 2011)

unbelieveably beautiful work and fantastic work and ideas.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

What beautiful outfits! Where did you get those lovely patterns? I would love to have them if they are available.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

They are very pretty. Now, am I missing something here. You said they were "ideas". Are these your ideas or are they from someone else's patterns? The reason I am asking is because of the comment posted by another KPer about deleting photos of pattern names - re: Annie's Attic patterns.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my! They are gorgeous!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

i would love the patterns


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are true beauties, oh I would so love to crochet anything like these, but I am sooooo a beginner.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

they are exquisite!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I am confused. She said "I have more ideas and I would like to share with you". By this I understand that these are her patterns (ideas?????)

So how does Annie's Attic come into this ratio along with patterns, pictures which copyright laws. Just asking.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love to get a copy of the patterns. Where did you get them?
Your outfits are exquisite!
Thanks
Mimihugs


----------



## grannygoombots (May 18, 2018)

Love your ideas n would like to know if you can send some patterns.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

